# Display issues anyone?



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm having an issue with my touchscreen where randomly it will get all jittery scrolling and jump all over the list. It will also zoom on web pages at random while scrolling sometimes making it like impossible to read. Sometimes my app drawer will randomly select apps in the midst of scrolling.

Are these common? Really sucks.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

Any chance your using an aftermarket charger when it happens? I remember my OG droid would do that when i didnt use the official charger.


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I actually noticed that when I was using a htc charger.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

dadsterflip said:


> I actually noticed that when I was using a htc charger.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Interesting guys. Ill pay more attention and see. Thanks

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I noticed it when unplugged, on battery. I was scrolling in Pulse on break and it paused and zoomed in all of a sudden. I assumed it was from the Android system getting bogged down because after three seconds it recovered.


----------

